# ***Live Broadcast*** Thursday, May 10th - 1986 Porsche 928 & 1947 Hotrod Chevy Truck



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

****Live Broadcast*** Thursday, May 10th - 1986 Porsche 928 & 1947 Hotrod Chevy Truck*

****Live Broadcast*** Thursday, May 10th - 1986 Porsche 928 & 1947 Hotrod Chevy Truck*

*Live Video Broadcast - 1947 Chevy & 1986 Porsche 928 - Extreme Makeovers*










Starting at 5:00pm on Thursday, May 10th there will be a live video broadcast of all the action taking place here at Autogeek's Show Car Garage as team of Pro Detailers and Enthusiast Detailers tackle two project cars in a single night.

Click back to this thread to watch the live feed and share the link to this thread with all your car buddies!

Here's what we'll be working on!

*Lou's 1947 First Series Chevrolet Pick-up*
Lou took a truck that started out wrecked, wrinkled and held together by rust and created a one-of a kind Hotrod Roadster Pickup with a wild yellow with flames paint job. While the paint is in good condition it has swirls and scratches that were going to remove by machine polishing and then create a super high gloss finish to really set this truck off.









*Louie's all original 1986 Porsche 928*
This car has the original factory basecoat/clearcoat finish and while it's in very good condition we're going to clay the paint, machine polish the paint and then machine wax the paint to max out the clarity and gloss.









Stay tuned for the live feed this Thursday night and the pictures showing, before, process and final results...

*Here's the link to the live video broadcast on Thursday night...*​
*Live Video Broadcast - 1947 Chevy & 1986 Porsche 928 - Extreme Makeovers*​


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

****Reminder****

Live video broadcast tonight!

There's also going to be a Chat Box connected to the video feed where you can type questions.

My co-worker Ray will ask me the questions and then I'll speak them back to the camera.

Check it out starting at 5:00pm Eastern Time U.S.

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*We're all set-up and ready to go...

*We'll be using Blackfire products on the 1947 Chevy and Wolfgang products on the V8 Porsche.

*Moderator for the Live Chat*
Ray from Customer Care has volunteered to join us and run the *chat box* for the video feed. If anyone has any questions about what we're doing he can relay them to us in the Studio and then type the answers back into the chat box.

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Watching :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a few Beauty Shots of our project cars and the Transformation Team and then it's time to shut down Autogeek's Show Car Garage. I'll be back online tomorrow to answer any questions in this thread...

_*Both projects now have a deep, wet shine!*_



















*The Transformation Team!*









:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's the Live Broadcast Video!

*1947 Chevy & 1986 Porsche 928 - Extreme Makeovers*





:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Since we were working on two projects tonight, I did the test spot on the 1947 Chevy Roadster Pickup and Robert DiTerlizzi did the Test Spot on the 1986 Porsche 928, here's what the finish on the 1947 Chevy Pickup looked like,



















After doing some testing here's what we went with,

*1947 Chevy Roadster Pickup* 

Pinnacle Ultra Poly Clay and Pinnacle Clay Lube
BLACKFIRE Scratch Resistant Clear Compound
BLACKFIRE Scratch Resistant Clear Finishing Polish
BLACKFIRE Midnight Sun Ivory Carnauba Paste Wax
*1986 Porsche 928* 

Pinnacle Ultra Poly Clay and Pinnacle Clay Lube
Wolfgang Total Swirl Remover 3.0
Wolfgang Finishing Glaze
Wolfgang Füzion Carnauba Polymer Estate Wax
After the Test Spots were dialed-in and a few people new to claying and machine polishing were given some hands-on training, everyone went to work!

*Kyle using the Flex 3401 with a 5" Blue Hybrid Light Cutting Pad*









*The owner Louie using a PC 7424XP with a 5.5" Tangerine Hydro-Tech Pad*









*Robert using a Flex 3401 with a 6.6" Tangerine Hydro-Tech Pad*









*Ray from Customer Care was your host on the forum...* (Thanks Ray!)









*Jeff using the DeWALT 849X with a 4" Tangerine Hydro-Tech Foam Polishing Pad*









*Here's Rene and Kyle tackling the passenger side panels*









*Louie working the roof, note the sunroof gasket is taped off...*









*Scott aka courtsider using the Flex 3401 with a Cyan Hydro-Tech Pad*


















*DiJuan working the Meguiar's G110v2*









*Here's Jon working a Porter Cable 7424XP on the hood...*









*Adam removing oxidation and restoring the shine to the factory bare aluminum wheels, later Adam took a Flex PE14 Rotary to them and really brought out the shine.*









*DiJuan in the back and Joel up front...*









*Kyle and Rene going at it...*









*Louie machine applying Wolfgang Fuzion using a Crimson Hydro-Tech Pad*









*Not a lot of room in-between vehicles but Rene still gets the wax on all the paint...*









*DiJuan polishing the ribs of the running board by hand using a polish and a soft Finger Pocket*









*Scott aka courtsider compounding the bed...*









*On the left is Dwight wiping compound residue off and on the left is Scott machine compounding paint...*


















*Louie wearing microfiber gloves carefully wiping the Wolfgang Fuzion off...*


















*He Rene! Don't look at me focus on the task at hand!*









*And try not to look like you're having so much fun!*









*Here's Lew, the owner of the 1947 Chevy Truck learning how to machine polish, I'm behind him working on the passenger side door.*









*Dwight in the lower right wiping polish residue off the fender... we might see Dwight back with his Dad's 1935 Hudson*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

And here's the beauty shots...














































Todd Helm and I polished the diamond plate bed out but ran out of time to seal it so Kyle sealed it using BLACKFIRE Wet Diamond Metal Acrylic Sealant. Now it sparkles like a diamond and it's protected too!










See more pictures of the extreme makeover of the diamond plate bed here,

*Diamond Plate Aluminum from Dullsville to Mirror Shine on a 1947 Chevy Pickup*

*Dullsville*









*Mirror Shine*









*Here's the view from the driver's seat...*









*Louie's Porsche came out looking like it just rolled out of the Porsche Dealership's show room in 1986*


















*Super High Gloss Finish by Wolfgang Fuzion*









*And here's how we get those hood shots...*









*Here's what a water-cooled, aluminum V-8 looks like stuffed into the engine compartment...*









*And here's our Transformation Team doing their best "Chip Foose" stance...*


----------

